# Auto installer for small vps?



## Minmeo (Jan 6, 2014)

I used to use this for setting up a new vps but I see it has not been updated in a long time. Sometimes I want a VPS setup quick for testing and dont want to configure it myself. Are there any good scripts that are similar that are meant to be used on vpses with small memory?


----------



## drmike (Jan 6, 2014)

Minstall:

https://github.com/KnightSwarm/Minstall


----------



## cubixcloud (Jan 6, 2014)

Just quickly browsing through that script from lowendbox looks like it pulls the latest versions could be wrong. What about that won't work?

Minstall seems promising.


----------



## mikho (Jan 6, 2014)

Sadly Minstall isn't fully compatible with Debian 7.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 6, 2014)

This reminds me I have a real shitty LEMP stack installer I wrote that kind of worked before. I want to dust off the cobwebs and get working on it again. I have a pretty consistent routine when setting up new servers, would be nice to just run a script instead.


----------



## Melon (Jan 6, 2014)

Trying to work on a script to 'de-bloat' OpenVZ images of squeeze. I fucking hate all the crap they come installed with -- nobody wants xinetd or Samba on a 64 MB box. But I'm not sure the best way of doing it.


----------



## Asama (Jan 6, 2014)

http://centminmod.com or http://vestacp.com can also be installed on a small vps


----------



## tonyg (Jan 6, 2014)

I know this is not the answer you are looking for but:

Instead of relying on what someone else feels should be installed or not - why not write a script yourself customzied for your own needs.

This is part what makes the *nix OSs as great as they are.


----------



## cubixcloud (Jan 6, 2014)

Melon said:


> Trying to work on a script to 'de-bloat' OpenVZ images of squeeze. I fucking hate all the crap they come installed with -- nobody wants xinetd or Samba on a 64 MB box. But I'm not sure the best way of doing it.


You could ask your host to build a minimal install of the version of Linux you like. Or provide your own and see if they can add it. They of course would probably want to scan it and make sure it's free from all things malicious. There are some community contributed minimal installations of versions of Linux on OpenVZ.org.


----------



## Melon (Jan 6, 2014)

cubixcloud said:


> You could ask your host to build a minimal install of the version of Linux you like. Or provide your own and see if they can add it. They of course would probably want to scan it and make sure it's free from all things malicious. There are some community contributed minimal installations of versions of Linux on OpenVZ.org.


I'm with a lot of hosts and some are notorious for having God-awful support. I thought it would be easier to just make a quick script to remove the common pieces of bloat. Currently trying to find the best way to restore a 'minimal' selection of packages and purge everything else.


----------



## marlencrabapple (Jan 6, 2014)

mikho said:


> Sadly Minstall isn't fully compatible with Debian 7.


Have you ran into any problems yourself? I've been using it with Debian 7 without any trouble for a while now.


----------



## XLvps (Jan 7, 2014)

+1 for Tuxlite


----------



## drmike (Jan 7, 2014)

Minifying a new Debian install isn't really much to accomplish.

Remove apache2.2, samba, winbind, xinetd

It's a good 1 line of apt-get autoremove....

I have a server build human script I follow and re-write from time to time....   I like that style of doing things.... instead of the fashionable works today but won't tomorrow easy-peasy do-it-for-me scripts.


----------



## happel (Jan 7, 2014)

Tuxlite


----------

